# So I broke down and bought a Titan recurve scope to review



## Leighton (Aug 24, 2004)

After the many long heated arguments about the Titan, I've finally gotten one to review. Initial impressions:

This thing is extremely well made. The craftsmanship is much better than the shibuya I was previously using. The floating dot is very "cool." The lense is crystal clear and doesn't glare, even when shooting straight into the sun. The fiber is visible in low light conditions, such as sunset and sunup.

As for the rain water argument. It is debunked. Rain water does not stick to the lense. BUT, it is rather annoying to pluck the string a couple of times to wick most of the water off of the lense.

Final results will be published at a later date. In the meantime, does anyone want me to test anything in particular about the aperture?


----------



## calbowdude (Feb 13, 2005)

I have one of those apertures myself, and I think it's a very cool piece of equipment. It is built like a tank, and the switchable lenses are a good way to figure out whether you like a dot, circle within a circle, or just a big circle. 

I didn't find that mine fogged that much going from warm to cold, but noticed a bit of fogging from cold to warm areas, such as going to shoot outside during winter. That might be something to either confirm or refute.


----------



## archerybob (Jul 2, 2003)

i dropped a target at my club (these things are very heavy) on mine the thread died but the ring didn't have a scratch and thanks to mr cornish i got another thread for no cost :thumbs_up


----------



## opa (Jul 19, 2003)

Leighton

If water is a problem check out http://www.zeiss.de/4125680F0053A38D/ContentsWWWIntern/40E9087DFB5AFE8FC1256DF3003C00FB
(I hope a long url like this works, if not do a google on Zeiss and LotuTec)

I've always been a strong advocate for using "normal" lenses as used in glasses: they are usually far better and you can choose whatever coating you want. I use a Zeiss in my scope, must admit I got lucky there: it was a leftover 0.5 diopter, with the best anti-glare coating Zeiss has, got it for $ 25 and they evn grinded it down to the right diameter for that price..

Opa


----------



## Marcus (Jun 19, 2002)

The Lens in the Titan Recurve is a Hoya coated lens and of high quality.


----------



## opa (Jul 19, 2003)

Sure Marcus, but this was about raindrops on the lens. That's why I pointed to the LotuTec coating.


----------



## zydeco (Jan 14, 2005)

This may be a dumb question, but what diameter fiber pins do you recommend for which distances? I understand the fiber pins are available in .020", .030" and .040". I'm currently shooting an AMBO Adjustable Iris and have been thinking about trying a Titan. I'm shooting mostly 20 yards.


----------



## Leighton (Aug 24, 2004)

It would be very difficult and expensive to change out the fiber. The lense is drilled and IF I READ the advertising correctly, you have to switch out both the lense and the fiber to change the diameter.

As for the rain. Its actually not a very big problem. Annoying yes, but you can still see clearly through the lense.


----------



## Paradoxical Cat (Apr 25, 2006)

*Are these legal for competition?*

I was under the impression that any sight with a magnifying lens was not permitted in recurve competition. Or is this lens unmagnified? (Or am I mistaken?) Lancaster's website wasn't entirely clear on the magnification.


----------



## Leighton (Aug 24, 2004)

www.titanscopes.com

non-magnified lense made specifically for recurve shooting. The advantage of this aperture over others is the free floating fiber/dot/circle in the middle of the lense. Keep in mind though, that you can't have a circle and a dot on the lense.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Leighton said:


> www.titanscopes.com
> 
> non-magnified lense made specifically for recurve shooting. The advantage of this aperture over others is the free floating fiber/dot/circle in the middle of the lense. Keep in mind though, that you can't have a circle and a dot on the lense.



Maybe Jane can weigh in on that last point or RADMAN. I have heard various disputes over that "legal" point.


----------



## RecordKeeper (May 9, 2003)

Jim C said:


> Maybe Jane can weigh in on that last point or RADMAN. I have heard various disputes over that "legal" point.


I have a circle and dot in mine...it has passed inspection many times.

Did the judge just miss it? He did look at it to make sure there was no magnification.


----------



## mbu (Oct 22, 2003)

Recordkeeper said:


> I have a circle and dot in mine...it has passed inspection many times.
> 
> Did the judge just miss it? He did look at it to make sure there was no magnification.



7.3.1.5 A bow sight for aiming is permitted, but at no time may more than one such device
be used.
7.3.1.5.1 It must not incorporate a prism, lens, or any other magnifying
device, levelling, electric or electronic devices nor will it provide
for more than one sighting point.
7.3.1.5.2 The overall length of the sight (tunnel, tube, sighting pin and/or
other corresponding extended component) will not exceed 2cm in
the line of vision of the athlete.
7.3.1.5.3 A sight may be attached to the bow for the purpose of aiming and
which may allow for windage adjustment as well as an elevation
setting. It is subject to the following provisions:
• A bow sight extension is permitted;
• A plate or tape with distance marking may be mounted on the
bow as a guide for marking, but must not in any way offer any
additional aid;
• The sight point may be a fibre optic sight pin. The total length
of the fibre optic pin may exceed 2cm, provided that one end
is attached outside the athlete’s line of vision at full draw,
while the part within the athlete’s line of vision does not exceed
2cm in a straight line before bending. It can only provide
one illuminated aiming spot at full draw.


----------



## zydeco (Jan 14, 2005)

Perhaps I failed to pose my question properly. I do not wish to chang out the fiber pin. I am hoping to rely on those who have more experience than I do to suggest which diamater pin I should select when I purchase the Titan given that I am shooting primarily at 20 yards.


----------



## Leighton (Aug 24, 2004)

Looks like they took out the more than one aiming device part and added a clarification to the 2cm rule. Good news for shibuya sight pin users.

I went with the medium size fiber and it works equally well for me at all distances. haven't tried 90m yet, so it might not work equally well there.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Recordkeeper said:


> I have a circle and dot in mine...it has passed inspection many times.
> 
> Did the judge just miss it? He did look at it to make sure there was no magnification.


I bought one like that from Barry Weinperl (if you don't know Barry you haven't been in fita very long -by the way,you can't go wrong buying stuff from Barry-I have bought lots of limbs from him-all were even better than described-I think HKim has a set of them that I gave him when the first set I sold him (not from barry) had problems) that was set up just as you said Chris.

a Regional judge said he saw no problems with it


----------



## VintageGold (Apr 29, 2004)

When I ordered my Titan recurve scope it came with the .020 pin. It worked well for me at 18 and 25 meters. Outdoors I shoot with the .040 pin and the largest o-ring, with that combination it frames the target beautifully at 90 meters. I went with the bigger pin due to my 40ish eye sight, for me the .020 caused me to over aim.

Shooting in the rain is not problem at all with the scope, I always snap the string a couple of times to get the water off the sight and riser. I wear glasses and the last thing I need is to have my bow spray me on release.

BTW I shot a PB of 309 at 90 meters last Wednesday, so I guess that shows you my level of expertise. I got to give Leighton some props for making a fine string. The Angle Majestic he made for me has bettered my sight marks by a good half inch. With the large diameter of the Titian scope, I was concerned with my 90 meter marks.

I own just about every brand of sight aperture ever made and the Titan IMHO wins hands down. It's the one I’m going to stick with for now on.

Nick


----------



## Eolla (Jan 19, 2005)

I had to upsize my fibre, from 20 to 30, that works fine for me, the 20 was too hard to see at full extension


----------

